# Sinbad and the Golden Girl finished kits



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Finaly finished Monarch's great Sinbad kit, i added a few more vines to the base to make it sit better with the Golden Girl kit - both kits go great together and the sculpt on the GG kit is just brilliant!..

These are just some quick shots so you get the idea of the two kits together, the bottom photo is of the two bases together to show size comparison!..


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Ian,

Great job on both kits! Love the color scheme you used.:thumbsup:

I love how they turned out (great flesh tones) and really love the bases on both of these kits too!

I just got my Golden girl kit in the mail last week...these pics will be some great reference materials to use once I get them started.

MMM


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice work, Ian!!! They look great together!! - Denis


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice, Ian! I have done the GG figure but not the base yet. I am having an issue with making her seem to be reacting to Sinbad. probably has more to do with how I aligned her gaze. I am thinking about building a large multi-level base for both with her on the upper level looking down onto Sinbad's struggle.
Having said that, you seem to have joined the two up nicely. The bases really do work well together. Again, great work!


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nicely done!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great build Ian, as always. But I am going to have to admit the girl is the more attractive of the two. But looking at the pics is she like about 20% smaller than Sinbad? And you did that all by hand? I think I am currently about 70% air brushing and 30% hand painting.

Bob K.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent work!!


----------



## mhorm (Mar 28, 2003)

That looks fantastic Ian! You nailed both figures, but the girl looks just like the actress. Congrats!


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome job on both figures. They really complement each other well. I really like the face painting on both. The faces really stand out.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Perfect blending of the figures and bases. Your workmanship is consistently outstanding. Great Job!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

FanTAStic! I just got the Golden Girl, and I'm happily busy finding pictures of Carolyn Munro in that costume. Yum!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Many thanks at all the comments!.. the Golden Girl is more or less the same size as Sinbad, as in the film she is quite a bit shorter - the way i have took the picture gives a slight size difference.. here is one with the kits next to each other.. sinbad is also standing on a rock.. this makes him look higher as well.
To get her to react to Sinbads gaze - i just followed the eye line, the two kits are both incredible together.. my hat off to both Jeff and Joe.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work Ian, and yep, she looks just like the actress.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i would love to see a small 1/12th scale final battle getting made!.. the brick wall, Jason and the skeletons fighting him!.. in this scale it will be fairly cheap and sell like hot cakes!.. maybee Joe or another Harryhausen fan may make one!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great skin tones as well as the rest of color shadings.The girl really adds something special to the kit.If the inside of a cave as backdrop was added to this diorama,the kit would look perfect.Sinbad fighting an armed skeleton or something else in the foreground would be interesting as well,to say the least.:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ian that looks Fantastic both of them and the skintones are Excellent:thumbsup:!Now all ya need is the MIM Centaur kit to hookup to the both of them and you will have one hell of great looking dio:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I wish the bases interlocked... I'm sure I can figure something out to make it look like a single piece.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

John P said:


> I wish the bases interlocked... I'm sure I can figure something out to make it look like a single piece.


Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

wolfman66 said:


> Ian Now all ya need is the MIM Centaur kit to hookup to the both of them and you will have one hell of great looking dio:thumbsup:


Dan,
Too bad that MIM Centaur kit is at 1/6 scale...probably too big to look right but agreed...that would make a great diorama!

*** After watching the movie again...the size just might work!***

MMM


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think that some ready made and painted Centaurs were made and sold in stores a couple of years ago.The arms seams could be puttied and Centaur repainted.You could check for Centaurs on E-BAY in both the figures and statues categories.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow Both Kits Look Great


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Beautiful job Ian :thumbsup:
I've got both these kits too and I'm picking up good pointers from yours...
Now just need to find more time:drunk:
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Great job Ian!
Rob


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I was wondering when someone would put up a finished Golden Girl. Great combination and paint work.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Great work on both figures!


IanWilkinson said:


> Many thanks at all the comments!.. the Golden Girl is more or less the same size as Sinbad, as in the film she is quite a bit shorter - the way i have took the picture gives a slight size difference..


 Caroline Munro is fairly tall at 5' 7", but John Phillip Law towered over her at a respectable 6' 5".



MonsterModelMan said:


> Dan,
> Too bad that MIM Centaur kit is at 1/6 scale...probably too big to look right but agreed...that would make a great diorama!
> 
> *** After watching the movie again...the size just might work!***


You could make it a Clydesdale Centaur.

*EDIT:* Funny, I didn't notice Schlitzie before. Is he guarding the treasure?


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Very nicely done!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotpens: Funny, I didn't notice Schlitzie before. Is he guarding the treasure?

HAHA!!.. to tell you the truth - i didn't know Schlitzie had snook into the picture as well!!... Many thanks for all the comments, i had planned for a diorama base for the two kits, but due to a lack of space, it got shelved!..


----------

